# hey snow guys chi-town dupage suburbs



## stevie b (Jan 19, 2008)

hey guys where's all the snow.. I cant deal w/ this 1 to 2'' crap.......40'' so far " my 9 plow, then the faucet turned off.........wassssss uppppppayupxysport


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

1-2" crap???? what seriously ... that is the easiest money I ever make.


----------



## stevie b (Jan 19, 2008)

*dupage co illinois snow*

1-2" is great if you do comm' L ,but i do homes and they get pissed if you come out under 2''. my trigger is 3'' ..........also a nother ? russo's selling cheapy salt at 6.50 a bag....same stuff at home depot 4.95....... nice talking w/ya


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

u gotta lower that trigger! i was out today and i dont think it was even 2" but i didnt get one complaint. i have two smaller commercial and the rest residential... i think people appreciate a nice clean drive when they get home or go to leave for work, whether its 1 1/2 or whatever... my trig. is 2 for all so id suggest lowering yours but thats JMO.... menards and sams have salt for under 5 a bag... friend of mine paid 450 at sams last month he bought 4 skids.. anyone else know where to get some good bag salt for a decent price?


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Russo's haha I wont even comment. They are actually bagging the bulk that they are bringing in. I no longer use them for bulk and only for bagged when in a pinch. Great for landscape products for winter .....


----------



## stevie b (Jan 19, 2008)

*plowing in michigan?*

im so bored.........michigan is the place for me.....maybe.....it seems to dump on them every week ...........did i say im so bored:crying:.........but i cant get to greedy big money in dec and jan,,,payup doesnt it dump on us in feb


----------



## stevie b (Jan 19, 2008)

*hey jblatti where are ya from?*



jblatti13;735074 said:


> u gotta lower that trigger! i was out today and i dont think it was even 2" but i didnt get one complaint. i have two smaller commercial and the rest residential... i think people appreciate a nice clean drive when they get home or go to leave for work, whether its 1 1/2 or whatever... my trig. is 2 for all so id suggest lowering yours but thats JMO.... menards and sams have salt for under 5 a bag... friend of mine paid 450 at sams last month he bought 4 skids.. anyone else know where to get some good bag salt for a decent price?


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

im in joliet, where you at?


----------



## stevie b (Jan 19, 2008)

*hey jblatti*

hey buddy Stevie b here . I live in yorkville but all my business is in hinsdale ,oakbrook.I'm a landscaper and have several plow trucks.Its getting old driving 40 miles there and back every day.........I'm thinking of moving back......anyway whats your story...?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

welcome new guys.....let me knwo when your down for some beers in dupage county


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

... started plowin with my jeep when i was 15, my dad would drive to the job, id plow and hed shovel... i still have that jeep, bought an old chevy this year to get more accounts and stuff... im trying to start the lawn end this year but with the economy i dont know if its a good time or not... plowings been good for the last 6 years though and i love it. all my work is in joliet and shorewood so not much travel involved for me


----------

